# How to cook eel nice?



## jenningson (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi! Few days ago I received some "present" from my friend - eel. He said me it have smthg amazing taste, but I really never tried to cook that.
Now looking for any tasty receips like here - https://eelgeitonas.co.uk/en/recipes/ but easier a liitle bit)


----------



## roadfix (Sep 18, 2018)

Hi !!


----------



## Rascal (Sep 18, 2018)

A friend of mine smokes it over Manuka wood. It is beautiful with horse radish sauce. I love it.

Russ


----------



## JustJoel (Sep 18, 2018)

I’ve never cooked eel, and I’ve only eaten it as sushi. I’m pretty sure sushi restaurants broil it then brush it with that sweet “eel sauce.”

Welcome to DC!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 18, 2018)

Is it already cleaned and fileted? Salt or feshwater eel?


----------



## Roll_Bones (Sep 23, 2018)

I have never cooked it either.
Once when I was on vacation in Miami, my childhood buddy had a Chinese room mate.
I noticed his room mate never ate with us.  He did his own thing and had a rice cooker in the kitchen.
I watched him make the rice but nothing else.  At the very end he pulled out a vacuumed package of BBQ'ed eel.  Looked great and and smelled even better.
I was the only one that tried it.  I could have eaten his portion all by myself.
It was very good and he got it from an Asian store.  All his meals were rice with a very small amount of protein.  That protein was already cooked and just needed heating in microwave.


----------



## JustJoel (Sep 23, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Is it already cleaned and fileted? Salt or feshwater eel?


When the sushi kitchen broils the eel, or grills it on a hibachi, it is of course cleaned and filleted. And I think it’s fresh water eel, _unagi_, in Japanese. _Anago_ is it’s seawater cousin, and it gets much the same treatment. I prefer the unagi, not as mushy.


----------

